# Help DP is spoiling my life



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

This might sound crazy but this is honestly how I feel.

I'm not even sure what caused these feelings, it might not be depersonalisation but the symtoms seem to match up.

The feelings I get are that I'm not connected to my body so when I stand up i don't feel connected to the floor. It feels weird to move about and to be human. I'm so scared and usually get it when I have to stay in one place. I just think and think until i panic. I think of things like what is life, why do we live this way and why do we look this way. I don't even seem to connect to my family. Of course I recognise them it just doesnt feel like they are MY parents, but someone elses. SOmetimes I try to think of the old times to try and convince myself that I am myself . But whenever I remeber a situation it feels like I wasn't a part of it like I was watching myself or something... I don't know... im just confused and my mum is sick and tired of me saying the same things. I'm 15 and dont enjoy life anymore it sucks. I can't do my balet lessons becuase I feel separated from my body and get panic attacks I want to go to ballet school but my mum doesnt think that will happen and its been my dream for a long time! I just it to go away. Is it even depersonalisation? Thanks.


----------

